# Favorite Actor



## Omar (Dec 16, 2014)

Jayson Li - IMDb


----------



## Buka (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't think I can narrow it down to one favorite, I'm too much of a movie freak. Are we talking film actors, tv actors?
Kind of like the "what's your favorite movie" question. And there's so many talented young actors that have come around lately, I don't even remember all their names.

I just watched "Limitless". Bradley Cooper and Robert De Niro. Both fantastic actors (acting is not an easy art) but difficult to compare to each other.

How about we break the question up into categories or something?


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 16, 2014)

Some of my favorite movies like Lone Survivor and  The Departed both have Mark Wahlberg in it  So maybe him I guess


----------



## Buka (Dec 16, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Some of my favorite movies like Lone Survivor and  The Departed both have Mark Wahlberg in it  So maybe him I guess



I really like Mark Wahlberg. He seems so everyday normal in his characters. I know a lot of people say his portrayals are the same in every movie, but I don't care, I feel he makes the role identifiable to me. My favorite Wahlberg movies are Invincible and the Italian Job. Just makes me root for the characters he plays.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 16, 2014)

In terms of MA, it would be Donny (Donnie) Yen. Overall, as @Buka say's, difficult to answer. There are so many from the late Philip Seymour Hoffman to James Earl Jones. Many more for me.


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Hardy.  He's pretty versatile and has given some impressive performances.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 16, 2014)

in terms of martial arts i dont think i have a favorite but chackie chan has been in a lot of kung fu movies so maybe him... or bruce lee)





in terms of comedy movies this guy


----------



## Elbowgrease (Dec 16, 2014)

Hard to say really. There are a lot of pretty great actors out there, and within any given genre my top would probably change. I'm going to say a favorite director instead, out of a number of good ones. I like Uwe Boll quite a bit. Mostly his movies that aren't based on video games, or at least approach realistic subjects. He makes really gritty movies, there aren't really any heroes. It's almost like watching something a war photographer might have shot sometimes. 
He also made an open challenge to any of his critics to a boxing match, which is pretty impressive.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2014)

JLaw--beyond the obvious, I thought she did an incredible job in Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 16, 2014)

arnisador said:


> JLaw--beyond the obvious, I thought she did an incredible job in Silver Linings Playbook.



Good movie that one, and was surprised by what it was about.


----------



## Zero (Dec 17, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Some of my favorite movies like Lone Survivor and  The Departed both have Mark Wahlberg in it  So maybe him I guess


That's interesting, as you don't necessarily think of or get drawn to Wahlberg as a "great" actor.  But I totally dug those movies too. I also, I know, liked Sniper or whatever that sniper movie he was in, maybe it was sharp shooter...

Also really liked the Fighter, that boxing one, thought Bale's acting was great in that too.

That said, the guy who says "I am the reaper..." who played alongside Wahlberg in Lone Survivor and was one of the last to go, I have rated most of his performances, I first saw him in the kidnap movie where his kid bro got killed. thought he was great. Also in that "3.08 to Juma" or whatever, that Western movie with Christian Bale in.  That guys a good character actor I reckon.

Gotta google his name.


----------



## Zero (Dec 17, 2014)

Ben Foster, that's the guy. Crazy looking but super cool actor.
Also liked him in The Mechanic (the remake)


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 17, 2014)

Zero said:


> That's interesting, as you don't necessarily think of or get drawn to Wahlberg as a "great" actor.  But I totally dug those movies too..


I know I was kinda shocked i typed his name. Iwas thinking of movies I like and they both had him in common


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 17, 2014)

Zero said:


> That's interesting, as you don't necessarily think of or get drawn to Wahlberg as a "great" actor.  But I totally dug those movies too. I also, I know, liked Sniper or whatever that sniper movie he was in, maybe it was sharp shooter...
> 
> Also really liked the Fighter, that boxing one, thought Bale's acting was great in that too.
> 
> ...



The Shooter with Kate Mara and Michael Pena.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mark Rylance, a fantastically good actor, director and playwright. One of the best Shakespearean actors going, he's also been in award winning films including Prospero's Book and Institute Benjamenta. Very, very talented and very good at getting the best out of other actors.


----------



## cereal killer (Dec 18, 2014)

Jason Bateman I think he's a brilliant actor. Everyone knows him for his comedic roles but he is one hell of a fine dramatic actor as well.  He was in the film Disconnect and let me tell you that movie is PHENOMENAL. I highly highly recommend it. It really is a must see and I don't say that very often.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

cereal killer said:


> Jason Bateman I think he's a brilliant actor. Everyone knows him for his comedic roles but he is one hell of a fine dramatic actor as well.  He was in the film Disconnect and let me tell you that movie is PHENOMENAL. I highly highly recommend it. It really is a must see and I don't say that very often.



I agree with that. He was also great in "Paul" by Simon Pegg and Steven Frost  If you have not seen it, please watch!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 18, 2014)

old times actor   James Cagney
today's actors    Mark Wahlberg   Never realized how many of his films I watched until this thread


----------



## hussaf (Dec 18, 2014)

the amount of people stating Mark Walhberg blows my mind!  But to each their own.


----------



## Buka (Dec 18, 2014)

arnisador said:


> JLaw--beyond the obvious, I thought she did an incredible job in Silver Linings Playbook.



I think she's something special, a young Meryl Streep if you will. My wife and I were on a day off and looked to the movies when _Silver Linings Playbook_ first opened. We read the description and said no thank you.... then we watched the trailer and laughed (aloud) so we went to see it. Enjoyed it very much, as we did her performance. 

About a week later we happened to catch _Winter's Bone_ (2010) on cable and were blown away by her range as an actress. Especially a young actress. We've been following and enjoying her ever since. The gal has some serious chops.


----------

